# International money transfer



## rb250660 (20 June 2017)

I am looking to move a reasonable amount of physical JPY to AUD in the future. I want to take my cash in Japan back to Australia at the best rate, lowest fee and least amount of hassle. What would be the best way to do this?

I have done the reverse with a good outcome using KVB Kunlun in Sydney. If I could find a service like this for JPY to AUD that would be good.

Does anyone have any experience moving money from Japan to Australia or similar or otherwise can make a recommendation?


----------



## Bill M (21 June 2017)

Have a look at TransferWise, my friends tell me their rates are competitive. I haven't tried it myself but might be worth a look.


----------



## rb250660 (22 June 2017)

Thanks Bill. Seems to be quite limited in the amount of money you can send unfortunately.


----------



## Porper (22 June 2017)

I work for an Australian company and live in New Zealand. My employers use WorldFirst for my salary. No idea on rates but maybe worth a look.


----------

